# Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma



## pike&carp (11. März 2013)

Guten Tag erstmal
bevor ich euch meine frage stelle wollte ich euch noch ein paar grundlegende Informationen geben.
also ich fahre im Jahr so 3-4 mal nach Holland um Urlaub zu machen und auf einem Privatgrundstück zu angeln. Ich besitze bereits eine Karpfenangel , mit der ich schon einige Erfahrungen beim Angeln gesammelt habe. Bald werde ich wieder mal mit Freunden in den Urlaub fahren. Also habe ich mich dazu entschieden mir eine 2. Angel zuzulegen.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Discounter Angeln keineswegs totaler Schrott sind.

Nun zu meiner Frage: wie manche vielleicht schon mitbekommen haben werden zurzeit mal wieder Angeln bei Discountern angeboten.

Jetzt wollte ich mal eure Meinung zu diesen Angeln hören !!
Welche findet ihr besser geeignet um auf Raubfische zu angeln?

Entweder von norma

http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_ang...9-45898_?PHPSESSID=b9jl1fsctfcn5icaq52cktn1u4

oder Spinnangelset 270 von lidl

http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln/CRIVIT-Angelkomplettset

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Blackbodega (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

also im grunde halt ich von den angeln überhaupt nix hab sie schon paar mal in der hand gehabt ok für den preis aber zb die rolle ist schrott meiner meinung nach aber ich hab noch was interesanntes für dich gefunden :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PvT91ETmyY


----------



## pike&carp (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Blackbodega schrieb:


> also im grunde halt ich von den angeln überhaupt nix hab sie schon paar mal in der hand gehabt ok für den preis aber zb die rolle ist schrott meiner meinung nach aber ich hab noch was interesanntes für dich gefunden :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PvT91ETmyY



vielen dank für deine Antwort
die Angel scheint aber wesentlich besser abgeschnitten zu haben als erwartet.

Ich kann verstehen, dass man sich als richtiger Angler auch ordentliche Ausrüstung zulegt aber finde es kommt nicht unbedingt auf die Angel an, sondern darauf was man damit macht.
So gesehen hat man mit einer Discounter Angel die gleichen Chancen einen kapitalen Fisch zu landen wie mit einer Profi Angel.


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



pike&carp schrieb:


> So gesehen hat man mit einer Discounter Angel die gleichen Chancen einen kapitalen Fisch zu landen wie mit einer Profi Angel.



so ist es


----------



## mxchxhl (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

moin, das problem ist aber das du mit deisem "schrott" aus meiner sicht nichts machen kannst!
klar hat da jeder seine meinung zu, andere werden dir mit sicherheit sagen das es für deine vorhaben reicht, ich bezweifel das aber stark. mach ein budget von 50€ draus, geh ins geschäft falls bei dir ein brauchbares ist und lass dich beraten zu dem budget. bei uns im fishermans partner bekommst du für das budget ohne broblem ne toprute der hausmarke und dazu ne gute/günstige rolle von daiwa. und die marken-kunstköder da kosten auch nicht die welt, so das du im großen und ganzen für die von mir genannten 50€ da auch ein komplettset mit schnur etc. bekommst, mit dem du wesentlich mehr spaß haben wirst und wo du auch länger was von hast. wenn du den vergleich hättest würdest du es ganz klar merken, alleine die kunstköder bei aldi etc. laufen einfach bescheiden. es muß keine rute+rolle und schnur sein die zusammen 700€ kosten, aber das vom discounter ist in meinen augen müll.

mfg


----------



## Affe (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Also ich habe auch ein Set von Lidl.

Die Rute ist ok, die wird aber nur sehr selten zum Aal angeln mit der Pose an kleinen Poldern benutzt und dafür sind meine Ansprüche sehr gering.

Aber die Rolle ist für nichts zu gebrauchen, die werde ich erst gar nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Prinzipiell sind derartige diskussionen sinnlos.

Man kann die Fakten zusamentragen, und jeder muss für sich entscheiden wie er zu handeln gedenkt.

Fakt ist: 
derartige Ruten sind sicherlich kein Schrott. Sie bringen Fische, mit entsprechendem Köder bringen sie dann ebenso viele Fische wie 500€ Rutencombos - definitiv.

ergo: ziel erfüllt.

Fakt ist auch:
Das Marketing der Takklehersteller *wuchert *nur so umher. da werden sich Zauberbegriffe erdacht, bevorzugt sinnlos aneinandergereihte englische Begriffe, die dann in vollem umfang von Anglern nachgeplappert werden.

So einiges davon ist dann nichts als wortdurchfall. Sicherlich haben einige Höherpreisige Geräte ein besseres Handling - inwiefern das dann aber wichtig und/oder relevant ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen. (Kosten/Nutzen)


----------



## Blackbodega (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

also michal ich bin voll deiner meinung  50 € sind eig echt net viel egal in welchem angelmarkt das du gehst bekommst meist ne komplette rute und da hast auch garatie drauf was ich bei norma oder liedl ehr bezweifel wenn dann geben sie dir im meisten fall das geld zurück bei meinem angelmarkt wenn du zb hausmarke kaufst der hat immer ersatzteile da oder tausch sie direckt um und ganz zu schweigen von der beratung 
für kurze angelansitze oder für köfis wirds warsch echt reichn aber für kapitale würd ich lieber bischen tiefer in die tasche greifen


----------



## nepomuk (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



chris_85 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind derartige diskussionen sinnlos.
> 
> Man kann die Fakten zusamentragen, und jeder muss für sich entscheiden wie er zu handeln gedenkt.
> 
> ...



Das finde ich auf den Punkt gebracht, nichts hinzuzufügen, passt, stimmt.


----------



## TimSchmidt (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Schau dir mal bei gerlinger, schirmer oder askari die shops an. da gibts ruten von DAM und anderen namhaften herstellern für 30 - 40 €, passende Rollen auch für die Größenordnung.
Klar fängst du auch mit den Discountersachen Fisch, die Frage ist halt ob in ein oder 2 Jahren auch noch oder ob dann das Ding wieder im Müll landet.

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal hab ich mal gehört-

aber, jeder soll machen was er will, meine Empfehlung: Nimm 80 € in die hand, da hast du mittelfristig mehr Spass dran


----------



## nepomuk (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

du kannst auch bei askari von einem namhaften hersteller für billig geld einen artikel erwerben.
allerdings werden diese oft in sonderauflagen extra für das versandhaus gefertigt und haben mit dem original nurr wenig gemein


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Mal ausnahmsweise zur Frage:



> Jetzt wollte ich mal eure Meinung zu diesen Angeln hören !!
> Welche findet ihr besser geeignet um auf Raubfisch(e) zu angeln?



Bei dem Preis wird dir aber bewusst sein, dass es minderwertigere Sachen auf dem Markt praktisch nicht gibt. Hier gilt es nur zwischen zwei Übeln zu entscheiden.

Ich würde mich, ohne mit beiden Ruten gefischt zu haben, für die Lidl Hechtrute entscheiden. Die 30cm weniger versprechen ein besseres Handling und die fehlende nähere Produktbeschreibung lässt hoffen, dass sich die Rute nicht aus 100% Glasfieber zusammen setzt (wie die Netto-Angel) und entsprechend straffer ist, wenn man von "Straff" reden kann.

Die größten Schwachstellen werden die Rollen und Kleinteile sein. Aber da du nur 3-4x im Jahr angeln gehst, bestehen durchaus Chancen, dass die Sachen eine Weile halten.

Ich habe als Jungangler teils kapitale Fische mit Gerät auf die Schuppen gelegt, das hier im Forum wohl als nutzloser Schrott tituliert würde. Die Ansprüche sind inzwischen gewachsen, so war mir der Luxus einer funktionierenden Rollenbremse beispielsweise früher einfach nicht bewusst. Auch "Köderkontakt" war mir völlig fremd.

Dass man mit billigem Gerät genau so gut Fisch fängt wie mit Hochwertigerem, ist so pauschal gesagt einfach falsch. Billige Kleinteile, minderwertige Schnur und "klemmende" Rollenbremsen erhöhen das Risiko von Fischverlusten deutlich (nicht immer zum Vorteil des Fisches). Schwabbelruten und Mono erschweren die Bisserkennung beim Spinnfischen und schmälern die Bissausbeute. Die Gefahr, dass billigste Kunstköder nicht laufen, ist sehr groß. Zumindest auf die Qualität von Schnur, Haken und Wirbeln habe ich daher schon als Jungangler schnell geachtet.


----------



## antonio (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Blackbodega schrieb:


> also michal ich bin voll deiner meinung  50 € sind eig echt net viel egal in welchem angelmarkt das du gehst bekommst meist ne komplette rute und da hast auch garatie drauf was ich bei norma oder liedl ehr bezweifel
> 
> auch da hast du garantie und oft auch länger als in anderen läden (ruten bei norma 3 jahre)
> 
> ...




antonio


----------



## Der Pate (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Nicht wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal, sondern wer Schrott kauft, kauft zweimal!
Und genau das ist es was du dir da anschaffen willst. Nimm die 22,95€ geh ins Casino und setz alles auf rot. Wenn du gewinnst, freu dich und kauf dir was gebrauchtes aud dem Kleinanzeigenmarkt hier im AB. Wenn du verlierst, brauchst du dich wenigstens nicht mit dem Schrott rumärgern den Lidl da vertickt!
Ich hatte mal so ne Rolle in der Hand und ich sage dir, die 18er Forelle die ich ne Stunde vorher gefangen habe, hätte sie komplett zerlegt. Natürlich nur, wenn die Schnur gehalten hätte. Die ist glaube bei der Combo die größte Schwachstelle!
Überleg doch mal, 22,95€ für so viele Teile. Irgendwo wird dann wohl gespart. Denn auch wenn Lidl ein Discounter ist, so haben die immer noch nix zu verschenken. Die müssen ihre Mitarbeiter schließlich auch bezahlen...


----------



## pike&carp (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Mal ausnahmsweise zur Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dankeschön
deine Antwort war bis jetzt die hilfreichste 

ich besitze wie gesagt schon eine ordentliche karpfenangel
ich will mich eben nur beim ansitz etwas beschäftigen

falls ich merken sollte das diese Angel nichts taugt oder ich öfters auf raubfische angeln gehen möchte werde ich mir natürlich eine bessere Angel anschaffen.

Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht, dass man bei einer einfach gestellten frage so abweichende antworten bekommen würde.


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Der Pate schrieb:


> Überleg doch mal, 22,95€ für so viele Teile. Irgendwo wird dann wohl gespart. Denn auch wenn Lidl ein Discounter ist, so haben die immer noch nix zu verschenken. Die müssen ihre Mitarbeiter schließlich auch bezahlen...



Höchst interessante Marktvorstellungen die du da hast. Diese Ruten werden genau so in China gefertigt, wie mindestens 95% aller anderen Anglerklamotten - sehr wahrscheinlich sogar auch im gleichen Werk "Namhafter" Hersteller. Dass da dann gleiche Teile verbaut werden, muss nicht hinzugefügt werden. Mitarbeiterkosten tendieren dort ohnehin gegen 0. Das was du dann beim "Namhaften" (genialer Begriff...) Hersteller an Aufpreis bezahlst, ist deren Gewinnmarge.


----------



## thomas72 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Hallo,
habe vor 3 Jahren als ich die Fischerprüfung bestanden habe auch gedacht, ich müßte jetzt beim Lidl ganz groß einkaufen gehen. Im Nachhinein war dies natürlich ein Fehler.
Das einzige was zu gebrauchen ist, ist die Rute zum Grundangeln, da sie ja die ganze Zeit auf dem Halter liegt, und so das Gewicht nicht die große Rolle spielt. Damit habe ich letztes Jahr an einer Posenmontage einen Hecht mit 97 cm gefangen. Rolle und Schnur sind bei diesen Komplettkombos der letzte Schrott. Die Rolle hält höchstens 6 Monate und die Schnur ist steif wie ein Draht.
Deshalb hab ich eine Rolle von DAM draufgemacht.

Das Set zum Spinnfischen würde ich nicht nehmen, da die Rute viel zu schwer ist um den ganzen Tag ermüdungsfrei zu fischen.
Dann lieber eine vernünftige Carbonrute wie etwa Sportex oder Greys und eine gute Rolle wie etwa Penn Sargus. Mit dieser Spinnkombo bist Du zwar bei ca. 150 Euro angelangt, aber sie ist es wert.

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Keine Ursache.



pike&carp schrieb:


> Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht, dass man bei einer einfach gestellten frage so abweichende antworten bekommen würde.



Mache dir mal den Spaß und editiere deinen ersten Beitrag und füge hinzu:

"Ich will mir nämlich ein paar schöne Räuber für die Pfanne fangen."

Und dann wundere dich was passiert. #h

(wenn nicht passiert, ersetze "Räuber" durch Karpfen)




> Mit dieser Spinnkombo bist Du zwar bei ca. 150 Euro angelangt, aber sie ist es wert.



Für 3-4x angeln im Jahr?


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



thomas72 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Spinnkombo bist Du zwar bei ca. 150 Euro angelangt, *aber sie ist es wert.*



sagt der hersteller? sagst du?


----------



## Der Pate (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



chris_85 schrieb:


> Höchst interessante Marktvorstellungen die du da hast. Diese Ruten werden genau so in China gefertigt, wie mindestens 95% aller anderen Anglerklamotten - sehr wahrscheinlich sogar auch im gleichen Werk "Namhafter" Hersteller. Dass da dann gleiche Teile verbaut werden, muss nicht hinzugefügt werden. Mitarbeiterkosten tendieren dort ohnehin gegen 0. Das was du dann beim "Namhaften" (genialer Begriff...) Hersteller an Aufpreis bezahlst, ist deren Gewinnmarge.



Wenn du Ahnung hättest, wüsstest du dass die hochwertigen Produkte aus Japan kommen und nicht aus China. 
Dieser Schrott wird sicherlich in irgend nem "Billigland" gefertigt, da geb ich dir Recht. Aber Qualität hat nunmal ihren Preis. Vielleicht, und ich hoffe es, wirst auch du das irgendwann mal erfahren/verstehen...


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Klar auch aus aus Japan, aber nur weil diese hochgradig ausgebildete Ingenieure haben, die die Fertigungsprozesse automatisieren. Japan hat ein höheres Lohnniveau als Deutschland. Das könnte niemand bezahlen, würde es händisch gefertigt sein. In China ist handarbeit nehezu kostenlos zu bekommen. Ich sags nochmal: Höchst interessante Marktvorstellungen die du da hast.


----------



## Esox60 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Hallo.

Schau Dir mal die Telerute genau an. Sie ist 5- teilig, bei 3,00m Länge. Also hat sie auch 5 Ringe. Überlege mal welche Figur die Rute damit bei Belastung macht. (Biegekurve)
Da ist der Rutenbruch schon vorprogrammiert.

LG Frank


----------



## Der Pate (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



chris_85 schrieb:


> Klar auch aus aus Japan, aber nur weil diese hochgradig ausgebildete Ingenieure haben, die die Fertigungsprozesse automatisieren. Japan hat ein höheres Lohnniveau als Deutschland. Das könnte niemand bezahlen, würde es händisch gefertigt sein. In China ist handarbeit nehezu kostenlos zu bekommen. Ich sags nochmal: Höchst interessante Marktvorstellungen die du da hast.



Es lohnt einfach nicht mit dir zu dikutieren.#q


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Biegekurve... interessant.

Was soll die rute für eine Figur machen? Sie wird sich entsprechend der Belastung exponentiell zur rutenspitze hin zunehmend biegen.

Ein wendepunkt ist in der Biegekurve eher nicht zu erwarten.



Der Pate schrieb:


> Es lohnt einfach nicht mit dir zu dikutieren.#q


meine ausführungen sollten auch eher der aufklärung als denn der diskussion dienen.


----------



## nureinangler (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Muss bei dem Angebot auch eher skeptisch, wenn ich ein so niedrigpreisiges Komplett-Set sehe.

Habe vor einigen Jahren auch eine günstige Rute (ohne alles) für 12,99€ gekauft, und bei einer kapitalen 60er Forelle hast sie mir mal kurz die Rutenspitze zerstört, war auch eine Fiberglasrute.
Woher ich weiß wie groß sie war? Ich hab sie noch landen können, mit im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes meinen Händen an der Schnur 

Zum Glück hatte ich da eine starke geflochtene dran, ansonsten hätte ich einen meiner bisher tollsten Fische nie in Augenschein nehmen können.

Kurze Zeit später 80€ in eine Rute gesteckt, und wow, hat mich zuletzt bei einem Hänger im Forellenpuff wieder in Staunen versetzt wo sie sich ein Billigteil beim Auswurf samt Hänger in zwei geteilt hätte.

Hatte zuvor stehts meine Bedenken gegenüber dem "empfindlichen" Carbonruten, nun traue ich dem guten Stück blind.

Also besser was mittelpreisiges Anschaffen und glücklich sein, auch wenns nur für 2-3mal im Jahr ist.


Schöne Grüße. #h


----------



## m1ndgam3 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

komisch das die unterschiedlich teuren daiwa ruten auch im gleichen werk gefertigt werden.. dann sind wohl alle das selbe "glump" ;-)
ist doch klar da dort auch verschiedene produktionslinien gefahren werden... bei den ruten ist eben der kohlefaseranteil das ausschlaggebende und die wertigkeit der ringe z.b.
bei den rollen ist der unterschied meist noch gravierender... kann man vielleicht mit nem holzrad und der alufelge vergleichen


----------



## pike&carp (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Schau Dir mal die Telerute genau an. Sie ist 5- teilig, bei 3,00m Länge. Also hat sie auch 5 Ringe. Überlege mal welche Figur die Rute damit bei Belastung macht. (Biegekurve)
> Da ist der Rutenbruch schon vorprogrammiert.
> ...




Hey danke dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast 

also bis jetzt bin ich auf die Ringe/Biegekurve noch nicht direkt eingegangen, weil ich damit noch keine Probleme hatte.

Könntest du/jemand mir das näher erläutert ?


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



m1ndgam3 schrieb:


> komisch das die unterschiedlich teuren daiwa ruten auch im gleichen werk gefertigt werden.. dann sind wohl alle das selbe "glump" ;-)
> ist doch klar da dort auch verschiedene produktionslinien gefahren werden... bei den ruten ist eben der kohlefaseranteil das ausschlaggebende und die wertigkeit der ringe z.b.
> bei den rollen ist der unterschied meist noch gravierender... kann man vielleicht mit nem holzrad und der alufelge vergleichen



selbstverständlich hast du auch recht. sicherlich wird dir und anderen auch meine provokante schreibweise nicht entgangen sein. Ich wollte damit lediglich auf zweifellos vorhandene missstände hindeuten. Da wird ihm eine rute für 150€ angedreht, die dann wahrscheinlich im Keller vergammelt. ohne sinn und verstand.



pike&carp schrieb:


> also bis jetzt bin ich auf die Ringe/Biegekurve noch nicht direkt eingegangen...
> 
> Könntest du/jemand mir das näher erläutert ?



Da bin ich gespannt ob jemand diesen Modebegriff statisch wasserdicht (optimalerweise mit rechnerischer beweisführung) in zusammenhang setzen kann...
ich setz schon mal den kaffee auf.


----------



## Purist (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



chris_85 schrieb:


> Japan hat ein höheres Lohnniveau als Deutschland. Das könnte niemand bezahlen, würde es händisch gefertigt sein. In China ist handarbeit nehezu kostenlos zu bekommen.



Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die einfache Lackierung in Nippon aus Chinaware ein "Made in Japan" macht, das gleiche gilt für drei Handgriffe zur Komplettierung einer Ware. Schrott gibt es nebenbei überall, da ist Japan noch deutlich besser als "Made in USA", perfekt aber auch nicht. Überall zählt nur noch das schnelle Geld, weniger die langhaltende Qualität, auch bei denen. 


@pike&carp:

Fischen ist es grundsätzlich egal, welche Rute und Rolle du benutzt. Einzig die Schnur sollte in Ordnung sein, der Tragkraft annähernd entsprechen und die Schnurbremse sollte funktionieren, den Fischen zuliebe, damit die nicht mit abgerissener Montage im Maul herumschwimmen müssen, weil du Geld sparen wolltest. 
Billigruten kann man immer und überall einsetzen, solche Discounter-Rollen wirst du früher oder später selbst ersetzen.

Trotzdem frage ich mich, welchen Sinn Discounterware macht. Für 10-20€ bekommst du extrem robuste Glasfaserruten, egal von welchem Hersteller, in den unterschiedlichsten Wurfgewichtsklassen, in so gut wie jedem Angelladen. Ordentlichere Rollen fangen leider erst bei über 30€ an..


----------



## Sir Pommes (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Der Pate schrieb:


> Wenn du Ahnung hättest, wüsstest du dass die hochwertigen Produkte aus Japan kommen und nicht aus China.



also meine Penn LiveLiner ist Made in China

deiner Definition zufolge wäre das jetzt keine hochwertiges Produkt

S.cheisse ... hab ich mich da verarschen lassen


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Purist schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die einfache Lackierung in Nippon aus Chinaware ein "Made in Japan" macht, das gleiche gilt für drei Handgriffe zur Komplettierung einer Ware. Schrott gibt es nebenbei überall, da ist Japan noch deutlich besser als "Made in USA", perfekt aber auch nicht. Überall zählt nur noch das schnelle Geld, weniger die langhaltende Qualität, auch bei denen.



das kommt noch hinzu. vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



pike&carp schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass man sich als richtiger Angler auch ordentliche Ausrüstung zulegt aber finde es kommt nicht unbedingt auf die Angel an, sondern darauf was man damit macht.


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht!


> So gesehen hat man mit einer Discounter Angel die gleichen Chancen einen kapitalen Fisch zu landen wie mit einer Profi Angel.


Hier nicht:
:mDu hast vielleicht die selben Chancen, den Fisch zu haken, aber ihn dann auch zu landen ist oft eine andere Sache...

Der Kapitale zeigt Dir dann schon, wo das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist.
Sind normalereweise Rollenbremse oder Schnur...

Ich will die Discounter-Angebote nicht schlechter reden, als sie sind, würde Dir aber trotzdem davon abraten:

:mGeh lieber in einen (etwas größeren) Angelladen, erklär ihnen die Situation, nenn den Budget und laß Dir etwas passendes zusammenstellen!
Dort hast Du i.d.R mehrere Varianten zur Auswahl und jemanden, der wenigstens eine Grundahnung vom Angeln hat.
Der kann Dir dann auch gleich noch ein paar Anfängertipps mit auf den Weg geben.

Auch mit günstigem Gerät kann man erfolgreich angeln.
Aber man sollte nicht an den Kleinteilen sparen.
Warum für zig unbrauchbare Teile, die nur dabei sind um, aus Marketinggründen, die Stückzahl hoch zu halten, zahlen?
Ein guter Fachhändler gibt Dir, für´s gleiche Geld das, was Du wirklich gebrauchen kannst.

Aus strategischen Gründen solltest Du vielleicht erwähnen, daß Du nur reinschnupperst aber, wenn Du Spaß am Angeln findest, bald die Fischerprüfung machen willst und dann natürlich "was ordentliches brauchst"

Such mal bei You Tube nach den "100€ Aktionen" von "Fisch und Fang"! 
Dabei müssen "Profis"|rolleyes in 24 Stunden mit "Low-Budget-Gerät" eine bestimmte Aufgabe lösen.

Kannst ja dann selbst mal ein 50€-Aktion starten...

:mBin sicher, davon hast Du wesentlich mehr, als vom Schnäppchen aus dem Supermarkt!


Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Fragt euch einfach mal, was die Qualität von Angelgerät ausmacht. Das sind:
- Material
- Fertigung

Eine 10 €-Rute wird also schon mal materialtechnisch einer High-end-Rute nicht das Wasser reichen können. Das merkt man an Gewicht, Aktion und Stabilität.

Dann die Fertigung. China ist nicht das Problem, sondern der Einfluss auf die Qualitätskontrolle. Deshalb haben alle namhaften Hersteller in China für die Fertigung komplexer Teile, also z.B. Rollen, eigene Werke mit eigener Qualitätskontrolle. Disounter-Produkte haben das nicht.

Bei Ruten zählt ganz maßgeblich das Material und der Herstellungsprozess, weniger die Qualität der Arbeiter, da die Rutenfertigung sehr stark automatisiert ist.

Und wenn man das alles weiß, muss man halt entscheiden, womit man angeln will.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich es nicht verstehen wie man sich derartige Sets (vor allem Spinnsets) kaufen kann. Allein wenn ich mir den ersten Link ansehe:

Die Kombination ist schon lustig. "Hochwertige Angelfreilaufrolle" Kann man gleich in die Tonne kloppen...falls es überhaupt eine Freilaufrolle ist und wenn doch - absolut unnutz zum Spinnfischen. Dann diverse Kunstköder (sind i.d.R. auch Schrott bei solchen Sets) + monofile Schnur mit hoher Dehnung. Passt doch alles hinten und vorne nicht.

Für 23 Euro sollte man sich eine etwas bessere Rute holen. Im Prinzip wird man bei diesem Set wenn überhaupt nur die Rute richtig nutzen können, zahlt aber auch für den anderen Mist mit.


----------



## Rex (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Wenn man sich ein günstiges Auslaufmodell kauft ist man auf jeden Fall besser dran. Meistens machen die Hersteller nur eine andere Farbe auf die Rolle oder die Rute weicht ein wenig im Design ab, und das ganze wird dann zum Dumpingpreis angeboten. So fährt man auf jeden Fall besser als mit einem Wegwerfset vom Discounter.

Obwohl ich ja auch schon dort eingekauft habe, Wobbler und Spinner. Zum Üben als ich mit dem Angeln begonnen habe. Da tut denn der Verlust bei einem Hänger nicht ganz so weh


----------



## Purist (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dann die Fertigung. China ist nicht das Problem, sondern der Einfluss auf die Qualitätskontrolle. Deshalb haben alle namhaften Hersteller in China für die Fertigung komplexer Teile, also z.B. Rollen, eigene Werke mit eigener Qualitätskontrolle. Disounter-Produkte haben das nicht.



Überschätze einmal die Qualitätskontrolle nicht, auch Rollen die im Fachhandel über 150€ kosten, werden für unter 20€ produziert. Das Ergebnis ist, dass die 10-30% die wirklich Schrott sind, und in den Handel gelangen, kaum auffallen. Erklären tut das auch die Kulanz der Vertriebe, die meist anstandslos umtauschen, statt zu reparieren. Händler, die jede Rolle einzeln testen, sind bei wachsendem Versandhandel eine aussterbende Art und Kunden, die "nicht so pingelig" sind, steigern den Gewinn, weil sie nicht reklamieren, vielleicht auch weil sie es nicht besser wissen. 

Bei Discounterprodukten ist Umtausch/Geld zurück, natürlich auch kein Thema, warum auch, bei den Preisen und Rabattmöglichkeiten bei hohen Stückzahlen, die sich über den Absatzraum bei Lidl und Co zum Teil auf ganz Europa erstrecken.


----------



## I C Wiener (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



chris_85 schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt ob jemand diesen Modebegriff statisch wasserdicht (optimalerweise mit rechnerischer beweisführung) in zusammenhang setzen kann...
> ich setz schon mal den kaffee auf.




Biegekurve kann man durchaus sagen. Es ist ne Kurve die eine Biegung (Funktion abhängig von Durchmesser, E-Modul, Belastung..) beschreibt. Was ist dagegen einzuwenden? 

Erkläre du lieber wie du auf Wendepunkte kommst, oder auf exponentielle Biegung. Nur weil die Biegung zur Spitze hin zunimmt ist sie noch lange nicht exponentiell, sondern das Ergebnis lustiger Differentiale die du nie und nimmer in eine Exponentialfunktion gebastelt kriegst.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

mal ne kurze anmerkung an den threaderöffner.... such dir doch für nen günstigen kurs ein gebrauchtes set hier im forum oder woanders online... da sparst geld und hast meist gutes zeug für wenig geld


----------



## Andreas25 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



Purist schrieb:


> Überschätze einmal die Qualitätskontrolle nicht, auch Rollen die im Fachhandel über 150€ kosten, werden für unter 20€ produziert.



Woher willst du das Wissen?


----------



## chris_85 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Biegekurve kann man durchaus sagen. Es ist ne Kurve die eine Biegung (Funktion abhängig von Durchmesser, E-Modul, Belastung..) beschreibt. Was ist dagegen einzuwenden?



So ist es. Gegen die Biegekurve als begriff an sich ist nichts einzuwenden. Allerdings wird hier immer wieder davon gesprochen wie bescheiden die Biegekurve doch bei Teleskopruten, aufgrund Teilung/Ringanzahl ist, ohne das darüber je ein qualitativer mathematischer beweis geführt wurde.

Es wird einfach mal so behauptet, weils überall steht und jeder es so meint...

Es mag ja duchaus so sein - allerdings ist diese aussage zunächst einmal gewichtslos. Sie zu Pauschalisieren schlicht falsch.



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Erkläre du lieber wie du auf Wendepunkte kommst, oder auf exponentielle Biegung. Nur weil die Biegung zur Spitze hin zunimmt ist sie noch lange nicht exponentiell, sondern das Ergebnis lustiger Differentiale die du nie und nimmer in eine Exponentialfunktion gebastelt kriegst.



Den satz mit dem Wendepunkt hätte ich lieber doch als Ironie kennzeichnen sollen. 
Exponentialfunktion deshalb, da man sich so die Biegekurve relativ einfach vorstellen kann. 
Für eine vereinfachte Momentanbetrachtung mit kostanter Kraft durchaus legitim.



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Woher willst du das Wissen?



weil alles andere unwirtschaftlich wäre. Außerdem Steckt da keine große Entwicklungsarbeit mehr drin.
Beispiel IPhone 5: Produktions und Materialkosten unter 150$... (täglich günstiger)


----------



## fordfan1 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



m1ndgam3 schrieb:


> mal ne kurze anmerkung an den threaderöffner.... such dir doch für nen günstigen kurs ein gebrauchtes set hier im forum oder woanders online... da sparst geld und hast meist gutes zeug für wenig geld




Sowas wollte ich auch antworten.

Sieh dich mal bei Ebääh Kleinzeugs um,findeste eigentlich immer was.

Andere Sache,wenn du wirklich nur drei oder vier Mal im Jahr nach Holland zum Angeln fährst schau dir mal Sets von Askari (Knüppel auf mein Haupt) an,denn wenn du wirklich Mängel hast ist das mit dem Umtausch bei den Discountern denke ich mal nicht so einfach,Askari schickt dir innerhalb einer Woche ohne Kommentar Ersatz.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (11. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Beil lidl usw gibt es sicher brauchbares wie posen knicklichter halt kleinzeuch vieleicht noch die ein oder andere rute für kleinfisch aber für die größeren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die was taugen


----------



## Ulli3D (12. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Es gibt da ja auch schon einen größeren Trööt zu Discounter-Angelzeugs. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, Kescher, und Tasche, sieht diesmal etwas anders aus, von Lidl sind konkurrenzlos gut und günstig. Ruten kann man kaufen und bei den Rollen ist es unentschieden. Manche sind gut, manche gehen in den Umtausch. Bei den Kunstködern gab es sogar mal einen Test, der als Ergebnis hatte, dass die Haken bei den Billigwobblern mindestens genau so gut waren, wie die Haken von Markenwobblern.

Die Schnur ist zumindest gut zum Unterfüttern gut , die Vorfachsachen würde ich meiden.

Ach ja, ich habe auch eine 15 € Rute von Aldi, die mir schon manchen Angeltag gerettet hat, da ich mit meinen Ruten, die teilweise auch jenseits der 300 € liegen, an dem Tag keine Chance hatte (5m mit WG 40 - 90 g).

Zum Thema China-Schrott: iPhone und Co kommen alle aus China, Shimano lässt in China produzieren, wie auch der Rest der Angelbranche.


----------



## Klinke (12. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> Beil lidl usw gibt es sicher brauchbares wie posen knicklichter halt kleinzeuch vieleicht noch die ein oder andere rute für kleinfisch aber für die größeren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die was taugen


 
Und gerade mit den Knicklichtern hab ich schon Bekanntschaft gemacht . Danach habe ich geleuchtet, so gut waren die gefertigt. Ich halte generell genau anders rum von dem Kleinzeugschrott bei denen nix. Sonne Rute, für 3-4 mal im Jahr zu angeln...Sollte gehn. Die Rollen sind allerdings (zumindest was ich so in den Fingern hatte) das reinste Plastegeklappere, wenn Du da die Bremse zu drehst und ne Schnur mit 3 kg Tragkraft hast, zerfetzt es dir alles beim entsprechenden Zug.


----------



## pike&carp (12. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

danke für eure zahlreichen antworten!
ich werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich die Angel von lidl kaufen.
wenns mit der gar nicht geht hab ich immer noch meine Karpfenangel.
nach meinem Urlaub kann ich ja Bericht erstatten falls es jemanden interessieren sollte.
außerdem werde ich mir noch 2x die Knicklichterbox und einen Rutenhalter (norma) holen
Posen hab ich schon vom Fachgeschäft 

jetzt habe ich noch eine frage für euch:
ist ein kescher vom discounter empfehlenswert?
und taugen die stahlvorfächer (lidl) was?
5€ sind echt wenig...im Fachgeschäft hab ich für 2 stahlvorfächer und 2 drillinge schon mehr als 10€ ausgegeben


----------



## u-see fischer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



pike&carp schrieb:


> ...jetzt habe ich noch eine frage für euch:
> ist ein kescher vom discounter empfehlenswert?
> und taugen die stahlvorfächer (lidl) was?
> 5€ sind echt wenig...im Fachgeschäft hab ich für 2 stahlvorfächer und 2 drillinge schon mehr als 10€ ausgegeben



Der Kescher von Lidl ist absolut klasse und sein Geld allemal wert, absolut zu empfehlen.

Kenn jetzt die Stahlvorfächer nicht, würde mir aber immer welche selber bauen, die sind günstiger, oftmals auch dünner und dadurch unsichtiger und man weiß was man hat.

Infos zum Bau und Material bekommst Du hier:
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/....html/XTCsid/bad6b14348975506c6a772cf8085ce61

und die Bauanleitung gibts hier: http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/index1.htm


----------



## tyirian (14. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Schade das LIDL nicht mehr die Crivit Bissanzeiger hat. Ich hab meinen seit 2010 und der funktioniert immer noch tadellos und das trotz fehlender Reinigung und Wartung. |supergri




Ich glaube der hat damals ~10€ gekostet
Eventuell sind die neuen von Paladin ebenso gut?!


----------



## Thiwol (31. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*



tyirian schrieb:


> Schade das LIDL nicht mehr die Crivit Bissanzeiger hat. Ich hab meinen seit 2010 und der funktioniert immer noch tadellos und das trotz fehlender Reinigung und Wartung. |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die "Crivit" Produkte sind von Paladin. Sie wurden nur umbenannt....
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007EDKW4U/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1BRKPB6N8BEFZX2WTH0M&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Sei's wie's will => dieses Jahr hat Lidl nur Müll im Angebot!
Der in den Vorjahren angebotene Kescher war okay, die Taschen waren klasse, dieses Jahr gibt's bloß Schrott!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Die Tasche gabs doch wieder?! Halt online... hab mir und meinem Vater eine gesichert.....bin schwer zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## Enrico54 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Discounter Angeln: Lidl oder Norma*

Tasche kann ich auch nur sagen: nach wie vor Top. :l


----------

